# Turkey Habits



## Rugger09 (Jan 2, 2009)

The last couple of weeks i had been scouting(at a distance) the place that i do my turkey hunting at and for those two weeks i had counted anywhere from 50 to 60 birds out feeding and watched where they roosted every night. i went out this past weekend and didn't see any or hear any for that matter. The temp had risin some and had some wind gusts of up to 35. Does this have an affect on their movement patterns any?

Thanks
Shawn


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

If they are grouped up......yes weather will affect the habits and patterns.

What I mean is the toms will start to separate a little since it is the start of the breeding season. Hens will also separate to get away from their brood. They will start the spring habits.

With that said....spring habits are toms finding "hot" or breeding hens and staying with them until they breed. Jakes and competing toms will split up so not to get beat up by the boss tom.

What you should be looking for now is strutting activity. examples are strut marks on the ground, seeing strutting birds. Go and listen for gobbles, etc.


----------



## Rugger09 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info Chuck!!!


----------

